# Lake District, Cumbria, England - My One Nighters and Gear Shakedown.



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Bassenthwaite Lake*_

Hi,

To cut a long story short...I haven't got a bike built up that's really suited to bikepacking at the moment, as a result I haven't managed to get out this year. At the weekend I was up in Scotland on a 40th birthday mountain biking trip (not mine), I had to take quite a bit a of stick off my mates for having all the bikepacking kit and not using it. Anyway, after I'd had my tea the other night I decided to pack as little as I thought I could get away with and off I went. I had three different spots in mind and ended up choosing the one furthest away...still only 12 miles. :lol:

_Target sighted_









_Zoomed in a bit_









_Looking back, not far now_









_Made it_









_Derwentwater_









_Bassenthwaite Lake_









_Panoramic_









_Good night_









_Good morning_









_Packed and ready to hit the road_









I enjoyed my little jaunt anyhow and now I'm itching to do something over a weekend. I need to get my hardtail built back up as my bar bag won't fit the bike in the pic unless I change the brake hoses/gear cables. It's not suited to carrying water bottles on the frame either.

Notes to self:

- Don't forget any of your food, I'd left my porridge at home so had to have a muesli bar for breakfast. 
- However little the ground is sloping, your mat WILL slide down to the lowest point.
- Carry tweezers/tick remover. Got my first bite this morning, think it might have came off my tent when hanging it out to dry.

Cheers, DF.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting. I have a med Ibis Mojo that I'm going to bikepack off of simply because it's what I have. I'm running a much longer stem though, so hopefully bar bag won't be such a pill. Also thinking about finding a way to cram a bag of some sort in that hole in the front of the frame since it's available. Maybe not ideal, but I'm just kinda looking at it as extra motivation to not bring the kitchen sink.


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks like heaven to me. Nice pics.

The bike looks fine for bikepacking, apart from not being able to use your bar bag, is it the lack of space for a frame bag that makes it less than perfect for the job?

I hate ticks, are they much of a problem in the lakes?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Verslwrdr, the stem does look short on there but it's actually 80mm. I'd never use a stem longer than this on a trail bike...long stems seem to be an American thing. In the UK most folk would use 50-70mm with wide bars. If I put longer cables/hoses on, I wouldn't have a problem.

Thanks Gravedoja.

I've never used a frame bag although I have one of those small Jannd one's that I've never used (it needs a few alterations). The bar bag I'd normally use carries my tent, inflatable mat, sleeping bag and sleeping clothes. Without it, it means that stuff has to go on my back along with what I'd normally carry. I like to carry two water bottles on the frame too, just for cooking/hot drinks. Without them I end up putting water in my hydration bladder, I'd prefer to put my usual electrolyte drink in there. I have got some of those collaspsible bottles but again, more on my back.

I'd never had a single problem with ticks until the other day. They're not normally something I hear folk round here complaining about.

Here's some pics of my old setup, I was meant to be selling it but I just need some other wheels and it looks like I'll be building it back up!
















_My Bike with Bikepack.eu Bags_


----------



## gravedoja (Dec 19, 2005)

How are you finding those Bikepack.eu bags? I have some on order, they are due in the 2nd half of june.

To reduce the weight in my pack i have got an anything cage and king cage stem mount, not had a chance to try it yet though.

The litespeed looks the biz, cool that your keeping it.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Gravedoja - I can't fault the bags at all, although saying that they haven't had a great lot of use yet. The seatbag is especially handy when popping to the shop for a few bits and pieces though!

I've just managed to get the bar bag fitted! I've fitted a bracket behind it so it doesn't deform the cables too much. My light mount was causing a few problems too, so I removed it...shouldn't need my lights unless it's an emergency and I've got my helmet light anyway.










Just need to come up with a few routes now. The sun is shining and it's Jubilee weekend. You'd think that would be good, not when you live in the Lakes...the place will be crawling with tourists!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Yay for bar bag! :thumbsup: FWIW I have the stock stem on my Mojo. I think it might be 80 or 90mm? I've been able to ride it for hours up and down over all kinds of stuff without problems or pain and can get back far enough to worry about buzzing my shorts on the wheel, so I'm declaring it "not broke/don't fix".

The lack of room for frame bags and bottle cages is a downer, but everything else about the bike is so nice I'll just deal with it.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

The distance traveled doesn't matter. Its the adventure that counts. That Litespeed looks perfect. Nice post.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Ennerdale Water*_

Hi again,

I did another short trip last night. I'd originally intended to go to the opposite side of the lake from my last trip, I thought that might be a bit boring for the photo's though. The full route was just over 40 miles and would have been a little shorter if I hadn't try to push on too far, looking for the perfect pitch! I had to double back on myself as the terrain was getting too steep, with no level ground for my tent.

_Promising start_









_First sighting_









_East-end sunset_









_The big, black beasts of the forest!_









_Good riddance, forest of the little, wee black beasts! Escape from Hell!_









_Misty view_









_Goodbye Ennerdale Water_









I had planned to camp on top of the outcrop you can see to the left in the second pic, once I got nearer it wasn't clear where the path was to the top. I had to give it a miss and carry on. I ended up in a working forest at the end of lake, there were tree branches and deep machine tracks everywhere. That coupled with the sound of the river made me think I wasn't going to be able to camp there. No problem, I'll camp at the far edge it...it was slow going with state of the ground and there was still no decent pitch for my tent! By this point the light was fading and I decided to camp on the first flattish piece of ground I saw. Once I started to unpack, I had swarms of midges all over me, even with insect repellent it was no use! I've never set my tent up so quick, in the dark as well! All was well once in the tent but I still needed to boil some water to make my supper. I managed this but still had to endure the biting $%^&*'s a few more times.
Fast forward to this morning, you've probably already guessed...I had an exact repeat of last night but in reverse. I wasn't half glad when I was packed up and on my way! How I kept my cool I don't know, it's lucky that I never burnt the place down (joke)!
Anyway, it was another trip to tick off the list but I can say I'm pleased to be back home. I hope I don't have any more incidents like this as I'm planning on bikepacking round all the lakes in Cumbria. You learn from these experiences though so I'll be better prepared next time.
I meant to take some photo's of the kit I'm using but there was no chance last night!

Notes to self:

- Plan routes better and have an idea of where I'm going to camp.
- Carry a head net and long trousers!

Hopefully my next trip will be perfect, I'll have everything I need and know exactly where I'm going. :skep:

Cheers, DF.


----------



## goldenboy (Oct 4, 2004)

My impression of England is there is not a lot of public spaces that can be ridden and especially camped on, so coupling that with the search for a flat ground spot to sleep on would make it a real challenge. I am sure that is the wrong impression, but I still think your conditions are tougher than mine here in Colorado. In fact the only time I was accosted by cows was while riding through a public waypath in Oxfordshire. Scary. 
Its great to get out, no matter how far away. I have had some great little adventures that are on ten miles from the back door. 
Nice posts, thanks.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Goldenboy, your impression is well formed, we are only a small island so most of it is in private hands, only a few places where you can really get away, but never really that far away unlike other countries.

Scotland allows wild camping and the right to roam.
England and Wales don't really encourage it, national parks/private ownership, being sensible and stealthy (not lighting big fires, tread lightly, clear all litter leave no trace) you can get away with it.
Dartmoor and the Lake district are easy going, the downside is sometimes they can be very busy, perils of being on a small island.

p.s.
new here, first post an all that, and from the UK  post's like this and from Coastkid in fatbikes got me to sign up.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Hardtail Built Back Up and Gear List*_

I built my hardtail back up last weekend, can't believe I was going to sell it! It's much better suited to bikepacking as I can mount a couple of bottles and a Jandd frame-pac.










Here's a list of the kit I had packed for a trip the other day. I haven't gone to the bother of weighing it, it weighs what it weighs if it's something I need. I'm more bothered about how much space things take up.

*Attached to the bike:*

Exposure Maxx Daddy front light (I could manage without this if I buy a bar mount for my Joystick maybe? *)
Garmin Edge 605 GPS
850ml and 650ml water bottles
Large Double Twist SL bar bag by Bikepack.eu
Medium Repack SL saddle bag by Bikepack.eu (with a Giant Numen Touch light fitted)
Jannd Frame-pac

* - As I don't really plan on riding through the night while bikepacking. The Maxx Daddy would be a lot better in a night time emergency though. Maybe I should carry it?

*Bar bag:*

Terra Nova Photon Elite tent
PHD Minim Ultra down sleeping bag
Thermarest Neoair full-length mat

*Saddle bag:*

Plastic bag with extra clothes (sleeping clothes, spare pair of bibs and socks)
Gore Fusion AS jacket
Evernew DX stand, burner, 500ml pot, 400ml mug and fire steel, all inside a MYOG pot cosy
Square of foil backed bubblewrap, to sit on and pack the bag out better too

*Frame bag:*

Long spoon
Small Swiss Army knife
Cable ties
Couscous, emptied into 'Pour-n-store' bags x2
Instant porridge, " "
Tuna with a twist pouches x2
Heinz squeeze and stir soups x2
Bag of brazil nuts
Nature Valley muesli bars x 3 (I'd be better off with these on my back and putting my toolkit in there)

*Backpack (Wingnut Hyper 3.0):*

3L Source bladder
Waterproof camera in a pouch on strap
Gel flask with meths in on the other strap
Toolkit (for almost all eventualities) and tube
Pump
First aid kit
Small bag with toiletries/first aid bits and pieces
Camping toilet roll
AA charger for GPS
Petzl E-lite
Phone
Packs of oatcakes (6 in a pack) x2
Sliced maltloaf
More muesli bars

It sounds like a lot of stuff on my back but half of the main compartment is empty...perfect for carrying extra riding clothing if needed. Most of the stuff is what I would carry on a normal ride anyway. The mesh pockets on the side allow you to grab snacks while still riding too.

I went to test everything out on a bit of an epic ride a couple of days ago. I'll do a write-up in my next post.

'Til next time, DF.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

_*Length of the Lake District - Ulverston to Cockermouth (S to N)*_

Now then,

I wasn't going to post this ride I did last week, you'll soon find out why! I came across the route over on GPSies.com. Great I thought, as it's over 100 miles long (was supposed to be!), I'll do it as a bikepacking route. Ride 60-70 miles the first day and have an easier day the next. I live near the finish, so the plan was to bike to the nearest train station and catch the train to Ulverston.

_The Planned Route_









_View of Coniston Water from Parkamoor_









_Heading Towards Dungeon Ghyll_









_Over the Bridge, Then Where?_









_That Way!_









_Looking Back_









_Towards Castle Crag_









_Derwent Water_









_Looking towards Matterdale Common from Lonscale Fell_









_Heading Home_









It was an early start for this one, had to get up at 4.30am, make breakfast and ride to the train station (10 miles away) before 6.09am. The train journey hugs the coastline, I should have taken some pics but I was more interested in trying to rest my eyes. 
It was a bit of a slow start getting set off from Ulverston as I had to work out how to navigate the one way traffic system! It was then about 12 miles on the road before I got my first whiff of a bridleway. I ended up in a place called Dungeon Ghyll at lunchtime, I could see the rain coming in over the fells and had thought of having my dinner in the hotel that's there. I ended up sheltering under some trees and made some soup and a cup of tea instead...got some funny comments from the walkers coming off the fell. I felt like a new man after having that, even though I had been having a snack every hour. The rain had even faired up for me too.
I ended up crossing the bridge in the third pic and then it was hike-a-bike to the top of Stakes Pass. I was a bit dissapointed when coming back down from there as I couldn't drop or get behind my saddle due to the bag attached to it...I had to walk the top section of the descent. The next thing I knew I was in Seatoller, a village on part of a local ride I do and it was only just after mid-afternoon. I couldn't believe I was this close to home and I'd only rode 37 miles from Ulverston. I realised that the route was nowhere near as long as I'd thought. I carried on, trying to decide on what best to do...I didn't know if it was going to be worth camping out or just finish the ride and head home? After nearly completing the last offroad section I came up with the idea of pitching my tent in the next village, Bassenthwaite. I know the owner of a pub there and as I hadn't seen him in a while, thought I'd go and catch up while sampling a few pints too! It wasn't to be, there's a river crossing past the old Skiddaw House youth hostel, my front wheel slipped while trying to ride through it and my feet got soaked! I just wanted to get home as my feet were starting to get cold...it must've been an omen, as when I was nearly home torrential rain set in. 
I was back home and soaking in the tub before 8pm, so not a bikepacking trip after all! I could have done it with the bike unloaded instead or on my full-sus. Still, it was good to test the bike out with the bags fitted and get a long ride in too. The whole distance, including biking to the station was about 73 miles with nearly 8000ft of climbing.

Notes to self:

- When using someone elses route make sure to scrutinize it if I've any doubts about it! Now I've checked the online GPS route further, it has flat spots in the elevation profile. These just seem to add miles to the route with the marker on the map staying put??? Strange.
- I need to try and come up with something so I can drop my seatpost on steep descents. Thinking I might be able to remove the bag for these and maybe attach it to my back until reaching the bottom. That or a frame bag.
- Remember to take more pictures! I never took any at the start of the trip or of any of my kit.

All in all, I enjoyed the ride and it's just a shame it wasn't a little longer to last two days or that I never camped out. It was good to be back on the hardtail especially on the smoother sections, much faster than my full-sus. It's good to have my cooking water off my back and on the bike too, might buy a travel tap so I can do away with the other bottle.
I was meant to be on a two day trip in Yorkshire this weekend but we've had to cancel due to the wind and rain. It would've been good as it was going to be a social ride with a couple of mates I don't get to ride with very often.

Cheers, DF.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool report! Looks like good setup.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent group of trip reports, thanks Dan, for taking the time to put them all together. 
Beautiful place to ride. Can't wait to see your next adventure.

The hard tail build looks great. The 3 bag and pack setup looks very balances.
I'm still looking over all the info and maybe I missed it but did you weigh each bag by any chance.
Also for this kit what would be the expected temperature range you would ride in.

I sure wish my knee's and bum would allow me the advantages of riding a HT off road again.
Sure sucks getting old.

Thanks again for a great article.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks SingleTrackLovr! I thought I would have added quite a few more trips to this thread by now. The summer has been a wash-out though...it's sickened me, the above one-nighters were to prepare for a couple of 3 and 4 day trips I had planned. We're not far off getting frost here now and winter camping wasn't something I'd planned on doing. You never know though, at least if it's drier I might be able to get out.

I was going to edit my setup post above and add the weights of the bags. The post must be to old to edit now, so here they are:

Saddle bag - 1602g
Frame bag - 1258g
Bar bag - 2059g

Those weights with the things in that are in the above kit list. I never weighed my backpack as it wasn't fully packed when I weighed the others. I thought my bar setup was a little too heavy, I soon got used to it and found out it's quite light compared to some folks' setups. I could half nearly the weight on the bars by putting my tent elsewhere. A larger frame bag would be ideal for this, that might allow for me to do away with my backpack too.

Regarding temperature, bikepacking wasn't going to be a winter activity for me. The above kit would be fine to 6 or 7 degC. I could go a down to freezing, substituting my synthetic sleep wear for some thicker merino stuff and a down vest I've already got. I've also got a great waterproof, synthetic sleeping bag that's rated to well below freezing. It's far too bulky for bikepacking though. Maybe if I get the bigger frame bag, I could carry it on my back if I fancied venturing out for a short trip in the snow. 

Don't remind me of getting old either. I've a dodgy ankle, elbow and shoulder...I'm only 34 too!

Cheers, DF.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I am heading to the Lake District next month for a few days. sadly, I am not bringing a bike.
Where are the good pubs?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Ambleside and Keswick have the highest concentration and greatest variety. Coniston has a few too. The Black Bull there, even though old fashioned, has a some very tasty beers. You can end up in fine fettle drinking at The Hawkshead Brewery in Staveley (between Windermere and Kendal), it's only open late at the weekends and it's in a small village though.
If you know where you're staying, I could tell you what the best places are there. Especially if you're wanting real ales and/or food.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I'll pm you where we're staying,.


thanks


----------

